# Putting a fully cooked ham on the smoker



## Bruce B (Aug 6, 2005)

Fatz,

If the ham is pre-cooked and ready to eat you can just put it in the pan cut side down (or however you please) and warm it up to serving temp.

IMHO I think 140 is a little high, I would take it to 120 and serve it. that's plenty warm enough to serve in fact it's hot. Add glaze if you care to the last half-hour or so.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 7, 2005)

Fatz: I cob smoke precooked hams for customers at Easter time. I take them to 140 and then wrap to hold them for delivery. Never had any problems with them.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 7, 2005)

.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 7, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> .



Not one of your better posts Larry!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2005)

Fine 140...... [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-( Nice job Larry.... :loony:  :loony:  :loony:  :loony:  :loony:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 7, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Fine 140...... [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-( Nice job Larry.... :loony:  :loony:  :loony:  :loony:  :loony:



I get grief no matter what I do!!  That's it, I'm outta here!!   :night: 

Glad it turned out good Fatz!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 7, 2005)

Great re-set Larry!! :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks Fatz, hope you liked it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

You guys are a hoot!!  :grin:  :grin:  Larry's on his <.>  :razz:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

theJokerTokerSmoker said:
			
		

> You guys are a hoot!!  :grin:  :grin:  Larry's on his <.>  :razz:



Okay Joker I give up, what is <.>?????


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

that would be a period.  <period>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that would be a period.  <period>



Thanks for the clarification Cappy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

E55er said:
			
		

> hmmm.....  i read once raw meat reached 140 that protein sets and cannot accept any more smoke, ie the ring.  so how would a cooked ham tast smokey on the inside??? just a noob looking fer education.



Meat will absorb as much smoke as you cook it in (ie., oversmoked food).  It is the smoke ring the ceases to form once the meat reaches 140*.


----------

